# Prussia



## Tychondarova (Apr 6, 2007)

I hate to start another one of those "where are they now" threads, and I apologize if this has already been answered, but does anyone know what happened to Prussia, previously of blackheartofprussia.com? Her site is gone, and I haven't seen anything about her in years. This is one of the most recent pics I have found (attached below)...

As you can see, she's quite a big girl. So does anyone know anything about her status, or is she just another MIA like Kelligrl or Betsy?

-Tychondarova 

View attachment e7e0.jpg


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

You know what *I* want to know?

Where the hell is PRUSSIA? I mean, there we were in High School History class, learning about this that and the other, with Prussia always playing a major part. In fact, it played its role in both the Austro-Prussian and Franco-Prussian wars! And then *boom* Suddenly, no more Prussia! I take offense!

I say it's time to bring Prussia back!






(and yes. i know what happened to prussia)


----------



## Tragdor (Apr 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> I say it's time to bring Prussia back!









The only man besides Justin Timberlake who could bring Prussia back


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> The only man besides Justin Timberlake who could bring Prussia back



can't see the image, but i thank you for the attempt.


----------



## Tragdor (Apr 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> can't see the image, but i thank you for the attempt.



meh that is what I get for not saving images to my photobucket and trying to steal bandwidith. It was a picture of Fredrick the Great


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

Charley Reese stated that the Palestinians are the group of people that have been refugees for the longest time. In a letter to the editor I suggested that someone might want to let the Cherokee Indians know that.

In 1945 the people of East Prussia were forced out of their ancestral home. As they left their refugee columns were strafed by airplanes and one of their ships of refugees was sunk.

Their homeland was then given to strangers and the land was divided up among other countries. This happened about three years before Israel became a state. No one talks about the right of return for the East Prussians. No one talks about achieving peace in the area of East Prussia. One of the things I wonder about is why the East Prussian refugees are ignored and so much is made of the right of the Palestinians to return to Israel and eliminate Israel.

In a mosque, I once read a bulletin board, and on the bulletin board was a suggestion that all the Jews in Israel could move to the United States and then the Palestinians could take over the whole area.

I do not understand why the people of Israel would not be happy to give up all they have worked for and moved to the United States. (For those who do not understand, the last sentence is sarcasm)

Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## skunkspot (Apr 7, 2007)

wow, a whole 4hrs 10min before the thread went off topic.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 7, 2007)

skunkspot said:


> wow, a whole 4hrs 10min before the thread went off topic.



Wow, a whole 25 hours before someone noted how long it took for someone to go off-topic.

Here's your cookie.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 7, 2007)

Tychondarova said:


> I hate to start another one of those "where are they now" threads, and I apologize if this has already been answered, but does anyone know what happened to Prussia, previously of blackheartofprussia.com? Her site is gone, and I haven't seen anything about her in years. This is one of the most recent pics I have found (attached below)...
> 
> As you can see, she's quite a big girl. So does anyone know anything about her status, or is she just another MIA like Kelligrl or Betsy?
> 
> -Tychondarova



The whole feeding tube thing bothers me. Seeing that picture really makes me angry, very disturbing...


----------



## squurp (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, then, don't look at it. I don't think it makes the girl in the picture mad.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 7, 2007)

She took her site down. There's still some of it left on the Internet Wayback Machine at what's left of the feeder.co.uk site.


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 8, 2007)

Reading some of her comments, she seemed like a somewhat troubled lady. She was gorgeous, but it's probably best not to apply our usual model of BBW-ism to this young woman. Leave her be, I say.


----------



## Emma (Apr 8, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> The whole feeding tube thing bothers me. Seeing that picture really makes me angry, very disturbing...



How come? I don't think she was forced into it, I Believe thats what she enjoyed. What makes you angry about it?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 8, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> How come? I don't think she was forced into it, I Believe thats what she enjoyed. What makes you angry about it?



Honestly? It makes me think of an animal being fattened up for the kill. If its her thing though, more power to her.


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2007)

Have there ever been these sorts of photos of even somewhat mentally stable individuals doing this? If so, in the almost ten years I've been around, I've never seen them.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, Ella, I'm with ya. She might have been "into" this and enjoyed it, but it seems creepy to me. Maybe because she looks out of it, is half dressed, and looks force fed- add it up- and she looks like a woman being kept and fed by someone else.

(the scene may be more benign than it looks though. I'm just saying how it looks to me)


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think so. As I remember, she wanted to do it, but also had a death wish and had some mental problems. No one was forcing her, from what I recall.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 8, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> Honestly? It makes me think of an animal being fattened up for the kill. If its her thing though, more power to her.



Its defiantly not something I like that much either, but to each their own. If she enjoys that style of feedeeism, then props to her.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 8, 2007)

Ya'all do realize that picture was from a set for her site - It was _staged_ 



Tina said:


> Have there ever been these sorts of photos of even somewhat mentally stable individuals doing this? If so, in the almost ten years I've been around, I've never seen them.



Where'd ya get the idea BHoP (and _everyone else_ who's ever done theme pics) was mentally unstable? As I recall she'd had some issues, but not, "even somewhat mentally stable" sounds a little hyperbolic to me. What does that mean, anyway?


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2007)

Tot, she was a cutter and spoke of killing herself many times. There was more, but that's all I can remember right now. I would say that calling that behavior "mentally unstable" isn't out of line.

And staged or not, I am telling my experience, whether you agree or not. In all the time I have been here, the kind of pics that the OP posted have pretty much always been of mentally/emotionally unstable individuals. That's what I have seen.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 8, 2007)

I vaguely remember that and, personally, don't think it necessarily means she was. "mentally unstable" whatever that means. I've no mental health training and I've only had an average amount of experience with cutters and suicide attempts, but experience has taught me that SI has many possible causes and a frank discussion of killing yourself is far removed from a trial run which is still a good distance from the actual act, but I suppose that's not really the issue.

What I'm really curious about is if you, really believe someone has to be mentally divergent to be a feedee and if you truly believe that anyone who would go through the motions of a tube feeding pic set is exhibiting signs of potentially dangerous mental illness. 

Oh, if you wouldn't mind I'd like to here some examples of other people who've done pics like this and exhibitted signs of mental illness and/or instability. A pm would be fine. I wouldn't want the thread to get any more hijacked than it already is.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't know anything about the woman in the pic, but those pics that Les posted recently of women pretending to be dead/hanged prove that some people will do anything for a buck...........


----------



## Emy (Apr 8, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> I vaguely remember that and, personally, don't think so. I've no mental health training and I've only had an average amount of experience with cutters and suicide attempts, but experience has taught me that SI has many possible causes and a frank discussion of killing yourself is far removed from a trial run which is still a good distance from the actual act, but I suppose that's not really the issue. What I'm really curious about is if you think someone has to be mentally divergent to be a feedee and if you truly believe that anyone who would go through the motions of a tube feeding pic set is exhibiting signs of potentially dangerous mental illness.



As for SI and talking about suicide....Several years back I had a big issue with SI and upon calling a children's pysch ward my father found out that even if a child cuts once they should be put under survelience...As for talking about suicide- they just put you on more drugs.

As for the issue involving being mentally unstable and doing a tube feeding set, could it mean that there might be a problem? Yeah, sure- it could. But than, a lot of pyschologists would argue that anyone willingly gaining so much weight would have some mental issues. To deliberately add to your body something which could be dangerous could be seen as a dangerous and stupid. 

But than, pyschology is just people analyzing your feelings and emotions and actions. Just as we analyze art, no answer will be the same. People ahve their reasons for doing what they do, but as always those who care for them should keep an eye open for potential dangerous activities. ^^


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree, GEF.



Totmacher said:


> I vaguely remember that and, personally, don't think so. I've no mental health training and I've only had an average amount of experience with cutters and suicide attempts, but experience has taught me that SI has many possible causes and a frank discussion of killing yourself is far removed from a trial run which is still a good distance from the actual act, but I suppose that's not really the issue. What I'm really curious about is if you think someone has to be mentally divergent to be a feedee and if you truly believe that anyone who would go through the motions of a tube feeding pic set is exhibiting signs of potentially dangerous mental illness.



To be a feedee, not necessarily. There are many levels of feederism, no? Some playful and fun. Some I do believe to be dangerous enough that the feedee participaing, and doing so long term to the point of immobility and health problems, probably would qualify for at least a few entries in the DSM-IV-TR (and likely her/his feeder, too), but I'm no psychiatrist. However, I think that it doesn't take one to recognize signs of disordered thinking and behavior.

As for going through the motions for a pic set? Not necessarily, of course. It would be silly to think, or say, so. I just find it odd that the only pics I've seen like this have been of women who seem to be self-destructive, have mental/emotional problems, etc.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know anything about the woman in the pic, but those pics that Les posted recently of women pretending to be dead/hanged prove that some people will do anything for a buck...........


I don't recall the site in question being a pay site, but I agree wholeheartedly with your assessment. If there's anything you want done _someone_ will do it for a price you can afford


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think it's fair to be calling someone mentally unstable when they're not here to defend themselves.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, I'd say any mental health issues she might or might not have had are between her and her mental health professional, god, whoever. 
I can't believe the assumptions that are being made. Quit projecting your prejudices onto that picture and her.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

We all have a right to our opinons.

And did it occur to you that in accusing me of making assumptions that you are making some about me as well, Kilgore?

And Em, people call Kelligirl all kinds of things and she hasn't been here to defend herself in many years, though it was not my intention in posting what I did to indict anyone, but just made an observation based on what I have seen. I wasn't posting it as Ultimate Truth, or anything other than my observations. Have at it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll also add that when you post pictures and write about your life on the internet - it's there pretty much forever. Just because someone leaves a community doesn't mean they become suddenly protected and shielded from comment. It's perfectly within the realm of possibility (and probability, especially here at Dim) that people will dredge up someone's life for years to come and discuss it ad nauseum whether that person is there to defend him/herself or not. When you add provocative pictures to the mix, you increase the probability that people are going to remember you, and *keep *remembering you for years to come (aka "the kelligrl rule"). Such is the risk of putting yourself out there in the manner that Prussia did.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> You know what *I* want to know?
> 
> Where the hell is PRUSSIA? I mean, there we were in High School History class, learning about this that and the other, with Prussia always playing a major part. In fact, it played its role in both the Austro-Prussian and Franco-Prussian wars! And then *boom* Suddenly, no more Prussia! I take offense!
> 
> ...




Yea, yea, yea. But do you know where King of Prussia is?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 9, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Yea, yea, yea. But do you know where King of Prussia is?



I do! about 45min from my house


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Apr 9, 2007)

Tina, who said I was talking about you? Of course, if you feel it fits, feel free to apply it.

Samantha, it's no less tacky to talk about it now if BHOP said it first.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

No, I do not feel it fits at all, but since I am the only one who made the statments I did abou, as you say, "mental health issues," it only makes sense. Or, are you just flailing aimlessly?

So, just who were you talking to, then, if not me?

BTW, the women that I have most seen pose in such pics have written about their mental problems themselves. Mine were observations based upon information that the people themselves posted very publicly. I have not just pulled things out of fat air trying to judge, but rather, observing.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 9, 2007)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Tina, who said I was talking about you? Of course, if you feel it fits, feel free to apply it.
> 
> Samantha, it's no less tacky to talk about it now if BHOP said it first.


You're looking for tact? You're on the wrong website for that. 

And the wrong internet, for that matter.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

By the way, what is BHOP?


----------



## Spanky (Apr 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> By the way, what is BHOP?



What is Black Heart of Prussia? 

Tina, I'll take Dimensions Historical Anagrams for $500.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Apr 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> You're looking for tact? You're on the wrong website for that.
> 
> And the wrong internet, for that matter.



So you concede my point.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 9, 2007)

Kilgore Trout said:


> So you concede my point.



If you seek tact here, first find it in yourself.

:bow:


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> I agree, GEF.
> 
> 
> 
> To be a feedee, not necessarily. There are many levels of feederism, no? Some playful and fun. Some I do believe to be dangerous enough that the feedee participaing, and doing so long term to the point of immobility and health problems, probably would qualify for at least a few entries in the DSM-IV-TR (and likely her/his feeder, too), but I'm no psychiatrist. However, I think that it doesn't take one to recognize signs of disordered thinking and behavior.



Aye 'tis folly to pigeonhole all that would claim the appellation, "feedee". I guess it's possible to find someone who's such a zealous feedee that she would engage in what could be described as willfull self injury, but... I dunno. It seems like it's a choice people make, like wether smoking is better than breathing easy for a few more years or playing hockey is better than having knees in your middle age. What do you think the difference is? BH certianly wasn't trying to feed herself to death. She said as much herself. Btw,do you happen to have a subscription to psychiatryonline I could borrow, btw? I was hoping to look some stuff up with your link.  I believe the mind is like any other complex system: Anyone with some common sense can tell you _that_ something major is wrong, but when working out _what_ it is and _how_ to deal with it, consult an expert if possible. There're lots of subtleties to miss.



Tina said:


> As for going through the motions for a pic set? Not necessarily, of course. It would be silly to think, or say, so. I just find it odd that the only pics I've seen like this have been of women who seem to be self-destructive, have mental/emotional problems, etc.


 I dunno if I'm out of line here, but the first few posts I read sounded like that was exactly what was intended. I don't suppose you have any specific examples? I suppose posting pics attracts the more... interesting among us like any other form of exhibitionism.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Apr 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> No, I do not feel it fits at all, but since I am the only one who made the statments I did abou, as you say, "mental health issues," it only makes sense. Or, are you just flailing aimlessly?
> 
> So, just who were you talking to, then, if not me?
> 
> BTW, the women that I have most seen pose in such pics have written about their mental problems themselves. Mine were observations based upon information that the people themselves posted very publicly. I have not just pulled things out of fat air trying to judge, but rather, observing.



My mistake, I thought others were talking the mental health issue but upon rereading it turns out it was just you. I still think it's tacky to talk about, but you're of course entitled to talk about it, as I am entitled to talk about your talking about it. You're here to defend yourself, tell me which is tackier. 
The assumptions I was referring to were not yours, but were some from the beginning of the thread, about having been manipulated, etc. As you are aware, I was around when BHOP was here and know what was public. I am not going to repeat what she said, or what other people told me she said (at the time (off the board)).


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Apr 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> If you seek tact here, first find it in yourself.
> 
> :bow:



Now, your comment is not tacky, but confrontational, which is exactly what my comment was, confrontational, which is my estimation is okay, because in order to confront, the involved parties are present, but you're entitled to your opinion, run-on anyone?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 9, 2007)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Now, your comment is not tacky, but confrontational, which is exactly what my comment was, confrontational, which is my estimation is okay, because in order to confront, the involved parties are present, but you're entitled to your opinion, run-on anyone?



You insult much, but you say very little; and you listen even less.

I have to question who has less tact- those who make observations based on the information that they're given, or the person who comes in, insults them, and tells them that they're utterly tactless for expressing an opinion based on those observations.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I didn't know the provenance of the included photo when I first saw it. So my impressions of it were based solely on the photo- the mise en scene, her expression, etc. Had I know it was part of staged scene for a photo set, I might have reacted differently. I just want to clarify that. I am not trying to cast aspersions on feeding or anything, I'm just saying what I say in that picture.

I don't know this woman, and I am completely unfamiliar her. Others have some knowledge of her or know her, at least via the 'net, and it seems they may have been trying to give some info so people interested in her whereabouts might have some insight as to why she may be gone from the internet. I don't think anyone is trying to malign her in anyway.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> I dunno if I'm out of line here, but the first few posts I read sounded like that was exactly what was intended. I don't suppose you have any specific examples? I suppose posting pics attracts the more... interesting among us like any other form of exhibitionism.


I'm going to start here, at the end of your post, if you don't mind.

I can see why it seems that to you that what I said could be taken as an insult to the women in general who have posted such photos, and BHOP specifically (thanks, Spanky!). Fact is, the women who I have seen post such photos _have_ talked about and referred to their mental problems. It was a simple observation that I can see might come across as unkind, but wasn't meant that way. It's not like I saw the pic and thought "she must have mental problems;" she actually talked about it herself, which is how I know. So it was less than a judgement than a recalling of 'horse's mouth' kind of information.

As someone who lived a painful and diminished life due to excessive weight, it is impossible for me not to feel empathy and concern about such things, and to wonder why anyone (I'm thinking of someone else more specific now, who has also discussed her mental and emotional problems, even as she tube fed herself to an ultimately unsustainable weight, but won't name names) would choose to ruin their lives by following such an obsession. What happens/ed is that eventually the weight is found to be destructive and not conducive to living either a long, nor fulfilling, life. A number have ended up getting WLS, as many here know. To you, and obviously one or two others, you read my post and I guess it comes across as me wanting to hurt someone. I had a history here years ago, fighting with a certain Greek Canadian living in Australia, but I think you'd be hardpressed to make a case, based upon my posts on this board, that I tend to say things to hurt feelings or make others feel small. I am certainly capable of it, yes (as we all are), but do not choose to do it. 


Totmacher said:


> Aye 'tis folly to pigeonhole all that would claim the appellation, "feedee". I guess it's possible to find someone who's such a zealous feedee that she would engage in what could be described as willfull self injury, but... I dunno. It seems like it's a choice people make, like wether smoking is better than breathing easy for a few more years or playing hockey is better than having knees in your middle age. What do you think the difference is? BH certianly wasn't trying to feed herself to death. She said as much herself.


And yes, there have been some who have fed themselves, or let themselves be fed, to "willful self injury," and more than just one or two. All one has to have done to know that is to have paid attention around here for the last ten years or so. My words are not without basis, and yet the point of my original post was not to slam all feedees. I admit, I do wonder why pics of this sort have been taken so often of those with admitted mental problems. Apparently, I am the only one who finds that curious, and that's okay.


> Btw,do you happen to have a subscription to psychiatryonline I could borrow, btw? I was hoping to look some stuff up with your link.  I believe the mind is like any other complex system: Anyone with some common sense can tell you _that_ something major is wrong, but when working out _what_ it is and _how_ to deal with it, consult an expert if possible. There're lots of subtleties to miss.


No subscription, sorry. That thing's expensive!! 

True, though I really don't think most therapists/professionals have much experience with feedees and feeders.  And I also believe a whole lot of prejudices would get involved there, with many, if not most, therapists painting the whole lot as dysfunctional and destructive, simply out of ignorance. 


Kilgore Trout said:


> My mistake, I thought others were talking the mental health issue but upon rereading it turns out it was just you. I still think it's tacky to talk about, but you're of course entitled to talk about it, as I am entitled to talk about your talking about it. You're here to defend yourself, tell me which is tackier.


If you choose to see it that way that's fine. I feel no need to defend myself, as I feel I have done nothing wrong. Because I have been posting on this board for years and generally like the people on it, I am clarifying, in the interest of honesty and communication. There is an important difference between the two. 

Never said you weren't entitled to an opinion, did I? But I did find it rather hypocritical of you to throw around the whole "assuming" thing when you were doing it yourself, and in a rather snotty way, and making accusations (unfounded, I am certain) of "projecting." Would you honestly say that is "tacky"?


> The assumptions I was referring to were not yours, but were some from the beginning of the thread, about having been manipulated, etc. As you are aware, I was around when BHOP was here and know what was public. I am not going to repeat what she said, or what other people told me she said (at the time (off the board)).


Thank you for clarifying. I would never expect, or even ask, you to repeat things she said off board. On-board, I was able to read for myself, and did.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Apr 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You insult much, but you say very little; and you listen even less.
> 
> I have to question who has less tact- those who make observations based on the information that they're given, or the person who comes in, insults them, and tells them that they're utterly tactless for expressing an opinion based on those observations.



Flattery will get you nowhere. & Pressing my ear to the screen doesn't make your second statement any more accurate.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> No, I do not feel it fits at all, but since I am the only one who made the statments I did abou, as you say, "mental health issues," it only makes sense. Or, are you just flailing aimlessly?
> 
> So, just who were you talking to, then, if not me?
> 
> BTW, the women that I have most seen pose in such pics have written about their mental problems themselves. Mine were observations based upon information that the people themselves posted very publicly. I have not just pulled things out of fat air trying to judge, but rather, observing.



I agree with your take on Black Heart, Tina. 

And if I recall correctly, BH was very interested in actively working towards immobility. I recall her posting about how she was planning it out, what she would do, the books she would, read, how she would keep herself occupied.

On one hand, to each their own. On the other, I have to question anyone who intentionally wants to become immobile. 

While I have zero interest in feederism, I don't condemn the practice in general.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 9, 2007)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Flattery will get you nowhere.



Being aware that flattery is a futile gesture, I did not attempt to give any in my post; I was simply noting my observations of the thread.

Also, your sarcasm didn't work as a humor device here.


----------



## Jes (Apr 9, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Yea, yea, yea. But do you know where King of Prussia is?



DOn't get cute with me, Spanky--you have no idea where it will lead.


----------



## ripley (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd like the people that unearth these photos from the past to ask themselves one question: Why have these people disappeared? These women have made the choice to take themselves out of the public eye, and to no longer share their lives with you. Perhaps you don't want to ask yourselves that question because it throws yourselves and feeding/gaining into an unflattering and too realistic light.

If feeding/gaining was all it's cracked up to be don't you think these women would still be in the public eye reveling in their successes? There is such a thing as taking that game too far, and my fear is that these ladies have found that out firsthand. 


For the love of all that's decent, please let the people that no longer choose to be in the public light have whatever modicum of privacy they can scrape up and leave them alone. You don't know what trials, grief, or catastrophes they are dealing with in their lives now. Have some empathy for the real people behind the image.


----------



## Mini (Apr 9, 2007)

Imagine that, a topic on the Weight Board going tits-up.

I have nothing to add, so here's a picture of a child in a funny costume. 

View attachment Greatest costume ever.jpg


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Apr 9, 2007)

ripley said:


> I'd like the people that unearth these photos from the past to ask themselves one question: Why have these people disappeared? These women have made the choice to take themselves out of the public eye, and to no longer share their lives with you. Perhaps you don't want to ask yourselves that question because it throws yourselves and feeding/gaining into an unflattering and too realistic light.
> 
> If feeding/gaining was all it's cracked up to be don't you think these women would still be in the public eye reveling in their successes? There is such a thing as taking that game too far, and my fear is that these ladies have found that out firsthand.
> 
> ...



Amen! 
Apparently, "Amen!" is too short a message, therefore I have lengthened it.


----------



## Angel (Apr 10, 2007)

*scrolls up to double check*

*scrolls up a second time to re-check*

*scrolls up a third time to make absolutely sure*


Yep... this _is_ the Weight Board.



.... and you (meaning encouragers and feeders!) wonder why *real* feedees hardly ever post here anymore.




No wonder *real* feedees don't feel welcome here.


----------



## Brenda (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the biggest problem with this sort of rehashing is we forget she was a businesswoman. She sold an image of a woman growing fat and hoping to get fatter. She sold the idea and many bought it. Was it her 'real" desire or a money making scheme? At any rate she closed up shop.

If it helps you sleep at night imagine her trapped in bed unable to reach the pc to let you know how horny that makes her. 


I personally sleep better thinking that she and others like her have gone onto full happy, healthy lifes.


----------



## Tina (Apr 10, 2007)

Angel said:


> .... and you (meaning encouragers and feeders!) wonder why *real* feedees hardly ever post here anymore.
> 
> No wonder *real* feedees don't feel welcome here.


In case you haven't noticed, no one blasted feederism as a whole. Just thought I'd point that out, because you seem to have missed it.


Brenda said:


> I think the biggest problem with this sort of rehashing is we forget she was a businesswoman. She sold an image of a woman growing fat and hoping to get fatter. She sold the idea and many bought it. Was it her 'real" desire or a money making scheme? At any rate she closed up shop.


I don't think she had a paysite, Brenda, unless I missed it. She just took the pics because she liked to.


> I personally sleep better thinking that she and others like her have gone onto full happy, healthy lifes.


I sure hope so. I would like to think so, anyway.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 10, 2007)

So you guys _really_ want to know what happened to Prussia?


Then click here.




.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> In case you haven't noticed, no one blasted feederism as a whole. Just thought I'd point that out, because you seem to have missed it.



Shhhhh!! You'll scare away the martyrs.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 10, 2007)

Angel said:


> Yep... this _is_ the Weight Board.



So do you come here any more to contribute at all, or just to insult and criticize?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 10, 2007)

Angel said:


> .... and you (meaning encouragers and feeders!) wonder why *real* feedees hardly ever post here anymore.
> No wonder *real* feedees don't feel welcome here.


I'm curious - why the emphasis on 'real'? It's as if you're trying to say the feedees participating here now are posers or fakes in some way. Is that what you intended?

I wasn't aware that any specific group felt unwelcome here - there's certainly still a great deal of participation on this board, and topics that are as spicy as ever, at least from my limited perspective.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 10, 2007)

o you guys really want to know what happened to Prussia?

Oy! The Junkers have returned!


----------



## ripley (Apr 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm curious - why the emphasis on 'real'? It's as if you're trying to say the feedees participating here now are posers or fakes in some way. Is that what you intended?
> 
> I wasn't aware that any specific group felt unwelcome here - there's certainly still a great deal of participation on this board, and topics that are as spicy as ever, at least from my limited perspective.



Yes, Sammie...the *real* feedees are in a secret enclave on the Mountain of Solitude, and when Truth, Justice, and the Weight Board Way throw off the bonds of oppression, the *real* feedees will descend from the heights into the adoring hordes of groveling feeders/gain admirers and the Beacon of Never Hearing a Dissenting Opinion will once again shine brightly on their shy hearts, banishing the fake feedee to the Paysite Board evermore.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 10, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> you guys really want to know what happened to Prussia?



No, I'm good.


----------



## waldo (Apr 10, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I don't think it's fair to be calling someone mentally unstable when they're not here to defend themselves.



I have to agree with this. She is gone so let her be.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 10, 2007)

ripley said:


> Yes, Sammie...the *real* feedees are in a secret enclave on the Mountain of Solitude, and when Truth, Justice, and the Weight Board Way throw off the bonds of oppression, the *real* feedees will descend from the heights into the adoring hordes of groveling feeders/gain admirers and the Beacon of Never Hearing a Dissenting Opinion will once again shine brightly on their shy hearts, banishing the fake feedee to the Paysite Board evermore.



<3 + rep = you.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 10, 2007)

ripley said:


> Yes, Sammie...the *real* feedees are in a secret enclave on the Mountain of Solitude, and when Truth, Justice, and the Weight Board Way throw off the bonds of oppression, the *real* feedees will descend from the heights into the adoring hordes of groveling feeders/gain admirers and the Beacon of Never Hearing a Dissenting Opinion will once again shine brightly on their shy hearts, banishing the fake feedee to the Paysite Board evermore.


Ahh! Thanks for explaining, Rip. I'm naive about these things. 

Do these 'bonds of oppression' have matching shoes? 

I'm thinking leather heel, ankle chain... maybe metal studs. Who knew these folks were into such hot bondage stuff!


----------



## ripley (Apr 10, 2007)

waldo said:


> I have to agree with this. She is gone so let her be.



I hope that includes digging up her old photos to post?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2007)

ripley said:


> I hope that includes digging up her old photos to post?




Exactly my thought- hell, we WERE on the subject of discussing the woman- why can't ALL opinions be heard?

Don't post pics of yourself on the net if you don't REALLY want the attention


----------



## ripley (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah...it just bugs me that it's okay to bring this up if you want to wank to her pic, but if you show empathy for her mental health it's completely egregious.  

If you don't want people discussing her then respect her privacy and quit dragging her back in the public light.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> *SNIP*
> And yes, there have been some who have fed themselves, or let themselves be fed, to "willful self injury," and more than just one or two. All one has to have done to know that is to have paid attention around here for the last ten years or so. My words are not without basis, and yet the point of my original post was not to slam all feedees. I admit, I do wonder why pics of this sort have been taken so often of those with admitted mental problems. Apparently, I am the only one who finds that curious, and that's okay.
> *SNIP*



As a point of clarification, what I was trying to imply by my use of the word, "willful," was that the injury was not the intent of the action. My hope was that this possible explanation of the motivations behind said action would serve to illustrate that the decision to engage in said action is not necessarily the result of a disturbed and disordered mind. That's my opinion, I just wanted to be perfectly clear on that.

Unfortunately I don't share your memory of the notable individuals and events on the board over the past decade or so and have only the vaguest idea who any of these examples you're hinting at are. So from the point of view of someone who, through ignorance or divergent interpretation, is without the benefit of these memories, it would appear that the only bases for these opinions are the ones specifically stated. In short, you're the only one who knows what, "that" is.


----------



## Tina (Apr 11, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> As a point of clarification, what I was trying to imply by my use of the word, "willful," was that the injury was not the intent of the action. My hope was that this possible explanation of the motivations behind said action would serve to illustrate that the decision to engage in said action is not necessarily the result of a disturbed and disordered mind. That's my opinion, I just wanted to be perfectly clear on that.


Okay, that does help to clarify. To me, and to the dictionary, "willful" means "intentional," so it's good that you clarified a misunderstanding.

Personally, I _do_ think that for someone to want to feed themselves, in that way to grow to huge proportions, so that they cannot function in their own life (rather than just taking the pic for some sort of thrill for themselves and/or others) *is* the sign of a disordered mind.

Strangely enough, I never intended for this to cause the ruckus it has with a couple of individuals. I can see how if BHOP were reading this, it might hurt her feelings or offend her. I never meant to single her out, but in effect I did -- though I didn't start the thread or post the picture, so I will only take the share of the responsibility that is mine, and not all of it. So if you _are_ reading this, BHOP, I do apologize. 


> Unfortunately I don't share your memory of the notable individuals and events on the board over the past decade or so and have only the vaguest idea who any of these examples you're hinting at are. So from the point of view of someone who, through ignorance or divergent interpretation, is without the benefit of these memories, it would appear that the only bases for these opinions are the ones specifically stated. In short, you're the only one who knows what, "that" is.


I'm aware that even if you did see everything I did, you might form a completely different opinion. That's why I have said that I have opined on my observations, and do not try to say they are any sort of truth, other than what was said by the woman herself, who was telling her truth. Hopefully, that truth is different now, as ripley said.


----------



## weetabix (Apr 11, 2007)

fatlane said:


> She took her site down. There's still some of it left on the Internet Wayback Machine at what's left of the feeder.co.uk site.



I had a mirror of her site on feeder.co.uk but I got an email from her guardians or someone asking me to remove it. There was quite a bit of banter before I was satisfied that she was not going to ask me to keep it up. She was for some reason unable to ask me herself.

I love to speculate and I suspect that either those cuts she liked to make on her arm became too deep and she died or else she was officially Microsoft certified and locked up.

I did ask but all I managed to figure out was that it was not a happy situation.

Regards,
Weetabix.


----------



## Tina (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Weet.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm always curious when I see threads like this, because it's as though the OP in this case (and countless others) has a deep emotional connection to the model. She had a site which was for entertainment value, she doesn't any longer. The end. You didn't know her, so whence the intense curiosity? 

I suppose I just don't understand growing attached to someone you don't know. Maybe I'm overlooking some fundamental part of the puzzle, but it seems a little creepy to me. 

As far as feederism being indicative of a disordered mind? Maybe, but that doesn't necessarily make it morally wrong, and I don't think that Tina was condemning it. 

I have nothing against feederism, and if people want to do it, bully for them. But any hobby/interest/fetish which carries with it physical or emotional risks is going to raise eyebrows and strike some people as sick. 

I personally don't care what people do with their weight at _either_ extreme if they are HAPPY. I'm sure that there are things which I enjoy that other people would think wrong. I'm ok with that. As long as I'm happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## Tina (Apr 11, 2007)

You're right, I wasn't condeming it in entirety, just the kind of feeding that in effect ends lives at a younger age than might be expected otherwise. Or through the person's life 'ending' because all they have is a bed and four walls, and they cannot even walk on their own. THAT is the kind of feederism I personally do not care for.


----------



## waldo (Apr 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Exactly my thought- hell, we WERE on the subject of discussing the woman- why can't ALL opinions be heard?
> 
> Don't post pics of yourself on the net if you don't REALLY want the attention



Ogling someone's pictures is one thing (and that is a large part of what this particular board has always been about). Sitting around speculating on someone's mental state based on a snippet of information gleaned from their posts on an internet discussion board is quite another. As far as I can see there is nothing derogatory mentioned about this girl in the original post, and the subject matter is certainly relevant here. On the other hand, all this amateur psychoanalysis is inappropriate here and on any public forum.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2007)

waldo said:


> Ogling someone's pictures is one thing (and that is a large part of what this particular board has always been about). Sitting around speculating on someone's mental state based on a snippet of information gleaned from their posts on an internet discussion board is quite another. As far as I can see there is nothing derogatory mentioned about this girl in the original post, and the subject matter is certainly relevant here. On the other hand, all this amateur psychoanalysis is inappropriate here and on any public forum.



So YOU only approve of comments that make her into fap material? Anything beyond that is somehow "wrong"? 
Sounds like some of the people here had actually shown a little more interest in her than that and had actually read about her in her own blogs- and were discussing what she herself had disclosed. Just how *I* saw it...... *shrugs*
Either way, I'm not upset over it 

I'm not looking to stop the fapping, btw, I'm just curious why people get uptight about any discussion beyond that? Does it somehow make her more human?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude, she had a whole page devoted to this stuff. She spoke about her depression, her morbid fascination with death, all sorts of similar things. This isn't "a snippet of information", this is overwhelming evidence. And it's not "amateur psychoanalysis", unless psychoanalysis has to do with pointing out the blatantly obvious conclusion based on a mountain of data.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 11, 2007)

The internet is a scary thing. I think that we tend to forget that EVERY WORD WE SAY here becomes a mass consumable. Posting personal information about yourself on any forum or website pretty much explodes your right to expectation of privacy right there. 

Someone who talks in depth about their struggles with self injury and depression on a website? Yeah, they're not stupid. They know they'll be talked about. Nobody is crossing any line here. 

I reiterate, though, that it's kinda weird to care. But whatever.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Dude, she had a whole page devoted to this stuff. She spoke about her depression, her morbid fascination with death, all sorts of similar things. This isn't "a snippet of information", this is overwhelming evidence. And it's not "amateur psychoanalysis", unless psychoanalysis has to do with pointing out the blatantly obvious conclusion based on a mountain of data.



Psychoanalysis is a word coined by this dude called, "Freud" to describe his method of drawing conclusions about what was wrong with people's minds and how to fix them. The first part of the word comes from the greek _Psyche _ for, "mind" and the latter should be obvious. So, drawing any conclusions where someone's mind is involved could be considered, "Psychoanalysis". If an act is performed by one who does not do so in a professional capacity it can be considered, "amateur". So, technically, this is, "amater psychoanalysis"  Heck with all this talk of data and evidence, this is practically _forensic_ amater psychoanalysis. Which I'm sure is even worse.


----------



## Tina (Apr 12, 2007)

Nope, I think Blackjack nailed it. Here are some defnitions of the word "psychoanalysis." Saying that someone seems to be mentally unstable based upon their own writings, when it's something anyone can see, is not psychoanalysis, "amater" or otherwise, and it is really grossly overstating to say that drawing _any_ conclusions qualifies.

_Dictionary.com Unabridged_ (v 1.1) - Cite This Source
psy·cho·a·nal·y·sis /&#716;sa&#618;ko&#650;&#601;&#712;næl&#601;s&#618;s/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[sahy-koh-uh-nal-uh-sis] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
&#8211;noun
1.	a systematic structure of theories concerning the relation of conscious and unconscious psychological processes.
2.	a technical procedure for investigating unconscious mental processes and for treating psychoneuroses.
[Origin: 1905&#8211;10; < G Psychoanalyse. See psycho-, analysis]

—Related forms
psy·cho·an·a·lyt·ic /&#716;sa&#618;ko&#650;&#716;ænl&#712;&#618;t&#618;k/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[sahy-koh-an-l-it-ik] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation, psy·cho·an·a·lyt·i·cal, adjective
psy·cho·an·a·lyt·i·cal·ly, adverb
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1)
Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2006.
_American Heritage Dictionary_ - Cite This Source
psy·cho·a·nal·y·sis (s&#299;'k&#333;-&#601;-n&#257;l'&#301;-s&#301;s) Pronunciation Key 
n. pl. psy·cho·a·nal·y·ses (-s&#275;z')

1. The method of psychological therapy originated by Sigmund Freud in which free association, dream interpretation, and analysis of resistance and transference are used to explore repressed or unconscious impulses, anxieties, and internal conflicts, in order to free psychic energy for mature love and work.
2. The theory of personality developed by Freud that focuses on repression and unconscious forces and includes the concepts of infantile sexuality, resistance, transference, and division of the psyche into the id, ego, and superego.
2. Psychotherapy incorporating this method and theory.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So YOU only approve of comments that make her into fap material? Anything beyond that is somehow "wrong"?
> Sounds like some of the people here had actually shown a little more interest in her than that and had actually read about her in her own blogs- and were discussing what she herself had disclosed. Just how *I* saw it...... *shrugs*
> Either way, I'm not upset over it
> 
> I'm not looking to stop the fapping, btw, I'm just curious why people get uptight about any discussion beyond that? Does it somehow make her more human?



I'm sorry to kill the serious mood here, (wow, Dim is getting more argumentative since I first arrived) ... but I never thought I would hear you say "Fap" in my life. more so "Fapping". Made me giggle like a school girl for a moment there. 

Good point too. you get Rep.


----------



## Angel (Apr 12, 2007)

Something to think about.


If it is fair to judge or (insert whatever word you deem acceptable) a very young female's emotional status or mental status based upon some statements which she may or may not have written, which may or may not have been her true feelings and thoughts, which may or may not have simply been anything more than dark poetry (not so much different than what some Goth's of today write).....


Then is it fair for many in the general population to judge or believe or think that any female who has eaten her way, and thereby fattened herself -even if unintentionally- to supersize status (or to a weight equal to or above 350 pounds or to a women's size 28W or above) at any point in her life must therefore have emotional problems, mental problems, or be mentally unstable because she undoubtably could not or can not control her eating habits nor conform to what society and the medical profession deem as a "normal" or healthy weight or size? 


Wouldn't visible proof and documentation of any obese female's weight and size be more solid and substantual medical or psychological evidence than say.... some young person's poetry or expressional musings that may have delved into an area which we may not understand, agree with, or approve of?


I don't know if she was a cutter or not. None of us really know for sure unless we would have had the opportunity to see evidence firsthand. Some young people claim to self inflict, but it is only something said to gain the attention of like minded peers. Many of us wouldn't understand that mentality, but there is a small group among young people (and adults) who cut and mark and brand their bodies as a form of personal or artistic expression much like others do with tatoos. The more outrageous or the more severe 'wound' or scar is viewed as being the coolest and something to wear with pride. They proved how tough they were or proved how much pain they could endure. It is a right of passage among some peer groups.



Another thing to think about.

Remember the chain of events that took place the last time a female's emotional and mental status was brought into question by individuals here at Dimensions based soley upon things she had written? I would hate to see something like that happen again. Maybe we all need to take a step back and consider that this is a fellow human being who at one time found solace here at Dimensions just as we all do daily or from time to time. Perhaps it's time to close this thread before we further wound one of our own. For all we know, she could be reading all of this, or even still be posting anonymously.



BTW, I think BHOP has one of the most beautiful bellies I've ever seen online.


----------



## Tina (Apr 12, 2007)

I do not find this to be a good or valid analogy at all. You are talking apples and oranges; the two are not equivalent. Also, it seems you are saying she is possibly a liar. How is that any better than what I have been accused of? 

You also obviously didn't read any of the posts or writings that have been discussed.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 12, 2007)

Obviously I've not been around long enough to get the allusion to a past incident so forgive me if i miss the point-- 

But I know that if I write about my personal struggles online, and am open enough to admit to something like cutting, I have to expect a little analysis. Thoughts of suicide and periods of self-mutilation don't mean that you're certifiable necessarily, but they do mean that you have some turmoil within. That's an undeniable point. 

I'm a little leery of the characterization of cutting as *ever* something that is done just to be part of the in-crowd. The form or artistic and personal expression is called scarification, and very different from depression-induced self injury. You do not take a blade to your skin without some inner pain being present. 

Also, I reiterate that when you take yourself and your thoughts public on the internet, you open yourself up to scruitiny, be it positive or negative. I don't see anyone here bashing BHOP, but simply stating that what they saw of her indicated that she may have been unhappy.


----------



## Angel (Apr 12, 2007)

Tina said:


> I do not find this to be a good or valid analogy at all. You are talking apples and oranges; the two are not equivalent. Also, it seems you are saying she is possibly a liar. How is that any better than what I have been accused of?
> 
> You also obviously didn't read any of the posts or writings that have been discussed.



If your emotional or mental status would have ever been brought into question by those in the medical profession based soley upon your weight being slightly above 400 pounds even though you had just successfully completed a 12 week and an 18 week medically supervised (and less than 400 calories per day) liquid diet, and you were told that you needed to be evaluated by a psychologist who specializes in addiction, addictive behaviors, and addictive personalities, then you may understand the analogy.

I did not say she was a liar. I didn't read any of the things you said she had posted about cutting, etc. I only meant that what sometimes is written does not reflect the true mental or emotional status or thought proccess in the manner we would assume. Not everyone thinks alike, nor espresses themself in like manner.

I read every post. Actually, I went back and read the entire thread a second time, and some posts three times.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 12, 2007)

But were people calling her emotional health into question because of her weight or because of things that she had written about her feelings? I agree that you can't judge someone's mental health by the shape of their body, but I don't think that's what happened. You can judge someone's mental health by what they say. 

I'll stay out of it now. I'm nosy tonight.


----------



## ripley (Apr 12, 2007)

No one ever said that being SS or any weight was a sign of mental illness. It was implied that gaining to extreme weights, on purpose, *in this instance*, could be.



And why is it wrong to discuss comments she made, but okay to dig up old pictures for lascivious ends? Seems like a double standard to me. A very wrong double standard.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 12, 2007)

Angel said:


> I don't know if she was a cutter or not. None of us really know for sure unless we would have had the opportunity to see evidence firsthand.














I'd call those scars on her arm a little bit of evidence. Just a little.

And while sometimes what's written may not reflect one's true nature, if a particular theme is visible in a lot of the person's writing, then chances are it might just tell you something about that person.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 12, 2007)

ripley said:


> Yes, Sammie...the *real* feedees are in a secret enclave on the Mountain of Solitude, and when Truth, Justice, and the Weight Board Way throw off the bonds of oppression, the *real* feedees will descend from the heights into the adoring hordes of groveling feeders/gain admirers and the Beacon of Never Hearing a Dissenting Opinion will once again shine brightly on their shy hearts, banishing the fake feedee to the Paysite Board evermore.



Tried to rep you, said I had to spread it around. So here ya go, Go Ripley! 
Very very funny post!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Apr 12, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE????????????????

Close this god-damn fucking thread already.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 12, 2007)

Kilgore Trout said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE????????????????
> 
> Close this god-damn fucking thread already.


Okay... tell us who has you duct-taped to a chair in front of your computer with your eyes propped open with toothpicks... WHAT VILLAIN HAS DONE THIS TO YOU?? 

Oh, oh... and the aforementioned villain is forcing you to post, too!! Evil bastard!! 

*counts the question marks in hopes it's code leading to your hidden location*

Lassie!! Timmy's fallen down the well! Kilgore's been toolnapped! the barn's on fire! GO GET HELP, girl! 

View attachment water tower.jpg


----------



## ItalianBBWlover (Apr 12, 2007)

are you all sure that Prussia is dead?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 12, 2007)

ItalianBBWlover said:


> are you all sure that Prussia is dead?


*No*. No one currently posting here has any confirmed information as to where she is, what condition she's in, etc. 

I'm sure we all hope she's happy and healthy.


----------



## Jes (Apr 12, 2007)

ItalianBBWlover said:


> are you all sure that Prussia is dead?



well, i haven't found her on a map in scores of years, so it's not looking good...


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2007)

Enough - honestly. You've all beat this into the ground... no one knows her now, or where she is, or her mental state then or now. 

This thread no longer serves any useful purpose and is turning into a circus of adversaries. 

Closed.


----------

